# Half and quarter sheet pan cooling racks



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

I was given a set of sheet pans as a gift, 2 half sheet and 2 quarter sheet pans.

Unfortunately, I cannot find cooling racks that fit these sizes...

Any suggestions or links would be apprecaited.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...-jQOR2r2zDQAAAKoEBU_QoekZ&fp=62a1024401399253


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Generally speaking you won't find them identified that way in most stores (restaurant supply places excepted). But if you check where they keep the baking pans etc. you'll find racks that almost fit.

F'rinstance, as with one of the links Pete provided for 1/4 pan racks, the measurements are 8 x 10, which is slightly smaller than the pan. A fairly common rack designed for cookie sheets fits almost perfectly in a half-sheet, leaving about an inch space on each side long side, and a hilf inch on the ends.

I did find, in Ace, one that was a perfect fit in a 1/4 sheet. Unfortunately, the bars only go in one direction, and some small stuff won't work with it.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Chef, found exactly what I wanted.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

KYHeirloomer,

That expalins why I didn't find what I wanted.

Chefs simple search did the trick.

Thanks.


----------



## mikecable (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, restaurant supply can be a great way to go for something like this, if you have somebody like that nearby.  If you're going to go for baking as well as cooling (and I assume you are) try to go for real stainless.  A lot of the racks that are designed for cooling are chromed zinc, and not as good for oven use.


----------

